# GPS not working accurately sometimes



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

i just used ? "I'm here but GPS is not working "
And it marked package as delivered without scanning
This worked well for where you are at the location but the GPS thinks you are within a few hundred feet or so.

I used to go walk a bit to get GPS to pick up the location or I used to refresh the location, 
But this is faster.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

omg............ .........


----------

